# I said I wouldn't. Then I Did.



## LDUBS (Mar 19, 2018)

I sold my 15' Klamath boat back to the dealer (couldn’t salvage my TB ruler decal so I’ll have to order a new one). I bought a Gregor 18’ walk-thru windshield boat with a 50 Honda. I liked the old boat. The new one is roomier in just about every aspect. Delivery about 2 months. 

I will be boat-less for the time being. Mrs Ldubs says being boat-less means I can handle a longer honey-do list. Just goes to prove there are hidden costs. LOL

Here is a photo of the boat with Mrs Ldubs giving her seal of approval.


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice Mr. Ldubs. I'm sure that top will make the rainy day trips good also. Post us up some pictures when you get it. I love those west coast style boats. You don't see many on the east coast with the foreword helm and top.


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you know the name or make of the rod holders that are down each side of the boat? I've looked but can't seem to find any like them.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 20, 2018)

Bearclaw said:


> Do you know the name or make of the rod holders that are down each side of the boat? I've looked but can't seem to find any like them.



Bearclaw -- I sure don't. The dealer is about 100 miles away or I would swing by and ask. Next time I call them I'll try to find out and report back.


----------



## hounddog (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow LDUBS! That's nice! We'll need a review after you get it.
I've been curious about the Honda motors.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 20, 2018)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family! I love my man sized 18' tin with the 48hp. Yours is even better. I could not think of a better all around boat than what you bought. Nice job!


----------



## EZ707 (Mar 20, 2018)

Awesome boat. I was thinking of financing a Gregor 18 Seahawk this year but ended up trading some alcohol for a 1988 17.3 foot Lund Rebel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dang! Nice boat. I sure don't remember getting that much of an increase in my social security check this year.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I got the sportsman model which is a kind of pared down version of the windshield models. Deadweight is about 750 lbs. The Honda 50 four-stroke weighs in at only 215 lbs which seems very light considering the 4-stroke Merc 25 on my old boat was 187 pounds. I'm wondering if the weight of the PT&T is included. Anyway, based on comparable performance test data I think it will do OK for my needs. 

No, Uncle Sam sure didn't give us a bump, though the market was pretty darn good.  

Stump -- those Bayrunners are everyone's favorites. I just didn't want a center console for what I do. 

EZ707-- must have been good stuff! Congrats.


----------



## ncfishin (Mar 22, 2018)

Dang! Nice boat. I sure don't remember getting that much of an increase in my social security check this year. 
"Never seen a Uhaul follow a hearse". Enjoy that ride.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice boat. I like it...

It is amazing what one or two feet more in length, and few inches in width, will do for your fishability. ( is that a word?)


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 23, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Thanks everyone. I got the sportsman model which is a kind of pared down version of the windshield models. Deadweight is about 750 lbs. The Honda 50 four-stroke weighs in at only 215 lbs which seems very light considering the 4-stroke Merc 25 on my old boat was 187 pounds. I'm wondering if the weight of the PT&T is included. Anyway, based on comparable performance test data I think it will do OK for my needs.
> 
> No, Uncle Sam sure didn't give us a bump, though the market was pretty darn good.
> 
> ...



Center consoles are super hot right now. Drive any boulevard in Florida that is full of boat dealers and that's all you see. Even the big sport fisherman boats are center console. Personally being able to sit down out of the wind and have a conversation behind a windshield like you can just makes for a better boat. Put on a top with side windows and you have an all weather boat. The center console is fun because you stand in the middle, visability is good but you are exposed to the elements and that gets old. Forget about a stereo or conversation. As long as you can stand if you have to around docks then that's all that matters. Those cramped plastic bass boat cockpits that are like an Indy car are a joke.
Some may question the small engines we both run. Once in a while I wish I could cruise at 40 mph but these boats are so light and perky that 25 plus feels quick. We can run all day at our optimum 75% throttle and get hyper gas milage at the cruise speed that the boat performs the best at anyway. Even if I miss a rouge wake I'm not going to get banged and our similar hulls slice it. I had my go fast boat days and still drive a wicket fast desert car. Just sold my KTM 950 adventure bike. A boat is the worst way to feed your need for speed. It's just not near as much fun as the other ways to do that. What is fun is killing that last hour of the day on plane just seeing the lake. It's also nice knowing I can tow it thru town to run errands without overworking the tow vehicle. Water on the othe end of the state is a simple drive. The ability to run 60-100 miles of water everytime we dunk the boat is priceless. I bring 12 gallons and I can't burn it all. Nothing is too far away by boat or by tow vehicle. No weather or water conditions are too ruff for it. No boat on the planet would appeal to me more than the one you bought.


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 24, 2018)

What's up DUBs? When do you take delivery? Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 24, 2018)

ncfishin said:


> What's up DUBs? When do you take delivery? Can't wait for the pics!



Supposed to be mid to late May. So far no known delays, but I think it is time to call just to keep the pressure on. 

I have a couple of new down riggers sitting in the garage. Also, I kept my Helix 7 fish finder to put on the new boat. I put the original Hummingbird Piranamax back on the old boat.

Thanks for asking. I'm missing being out on the lake.


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds great. I just wanted to bump this, because I can't wait to see it.
You know, you could always fish from the bank.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll bet you could buy a $500. kayak, fish it until May, and sell it for $400.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

ncfishin said:


> Sounds great. I just wanted to bump this, because I can't wait to see it.
> You know, you could always fish from the bank.




Went out a couple weeks ago and had a good time tossing lures from the bank. Just confirmed with the Dealer. Boat is actually being built as we speak. Hopefully will be in my side yard by the end of next month.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I'll bet you could buy a $500. kayak, fish it until May, and sell it for $400.




I could sure use the exercise.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 25, 2018)

Bearclaw said:


> Do you know the name or make of the rod holders that are down each side of the boat? I've looked but can't seem to find any like them.



Bearclaw, sorry it took so long. Those are made by Moeller Marine. Part number 091025-10.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice boat
I had a 16 foot center console Starcraft for 40 years. The boat I have now is an 18 foot AceCraft. It is nice having a windshield and more space


----------



## Bearclaw (Apr 26, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Bearclaw said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the name or make of the rod holders that are down each side of the boat? I've looked but can't seem to find any like them.
> ...


Thank you Sir.


----------



## ncfishin (May 30, 2018)

Bump.
Where's the boat man?


----------



## LDUBS (May 30, 2018)

If they get it rigged when they said they would it should be sitting at my house by Saturday night. 

Then, I will be "back in the saddle again"!


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jun 1, 2018)

Congrats on the New Boat!!!!


----------



## DaleH (Jun 1, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Bearclaw said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the name or make of the rod holders that are down each side of the boat? I've looked but can't seem to find any like them.
> ...


FYI, Dubro also makes rod holders on tracks like that. They are rock solid, I had some that would even hold my tuna rods to 80 class!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 3, 2018)

I got it yesterday as planned. It is parked alongside the house right where it belongs. Well, almost where it belongs. I got a little off my normal track. I guess I'm just not used to backing it up yet, but all is good. I've been running around like a chicken with its head cut off and literally haven't even snapped any pics. I'll try to do that asap. I'm installing the down riggers (elect this time), fish finder, trailer guide ons, and the transom saver. Then I need to get on the water for the out board break in. 

IIII'm Back In The Saddle Again..... :LOL2:

Edit: Typo (sheesh)


----------



## richg99 (Jun 4, 2018)

Glad to hear it. I've never been without at least one boat for that long.


----------



## ncfishin (Jun 4, 2018)

Heck yeah! Congrats, now enjoy that thing. Can't wait to see a pic of some fish in it!


----------



## surfman (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks good and the wife's seal of approval is important.


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 6, 2018)

We need some pictures of this new boat!!


----------



## ncfishin (Jun 6, 2018)

Probably just too busy with the wait and all.
Could just be a tease. =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 9, 2018)

This is one of those times when everything seems to have hit at once. It really did happen and here are some pic's to prove it. Haha. 

Sorry for the poor quality pic's. 

Here is it backed into its new home along side the house. I picked up a Carver brand flex fit cover for it. 




In these shots the driver's seat is out. I had a slide installed which raised the seat height. I didn't like it so took it out to cut it down some. I have it back in the boat now. Down riggers are wired and installed as is my fish finder. Put some side guide bunks on and did some miscellaneous stuff. Basically I'm ready to go. But I won't get out until Monday due to family responsibilities.


----------



## ncfishin (Jun 11, 2018)

I figured you wasn't jive talkin. Just love the boat porn like everyone else on here. HaHa. Did you get it out yet?


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2018)

Got out yesterday - finally!

Took the boat through the first two hours of the break-in process. First 15 minutes at trolling speed, then the next 45 minutes at various RPM up to about 1/4 throttle. The next hour at various speed up to 3/4 throttle. For the next 8 hours I have to limit full throttle to 5 minutes. Boat gets up on plane quickly. I opened her up and hit 32 mph on the GPS before backing down. OB winds up pretty tight at WOT and makes me want to add a tach. Looks like I can cruise comfortably at around 25 mph at 3/4 throttle. 

Anyway, our family holds an annual prayer that happens this time of year so I couldn't spend the hole day on the lake. I did have about an hour to throw some lines in. I managed 3 trout trolling 30' & 35' deep at about 2.3 mph. Used a red/gold Needle fish and a purple spotted Speedy Shiner. I gotta add the electric down riggers are fantastic. Looks like the new boat will be a fisher!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sounds great. Glad you got her out.


----------



## hounddog (Jun 12, 2018)

WOW! that's nice LDUBS! Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## ncfishin (Jun 12, 2018)

That's great! Looks like you'll be having a lot of fun.


----------



## Bridge4 (Jun 16, 2018)

Sounds like a great day Ldubs! Can you post a picture or two of the interior? Looks great from the outside and has me curious!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 19, 2018)

Bridge4 said:


> Sounds like a great day Ldubs! Can you post a picture or two of the interior? Looks great from the outside and has me curious!



Here are some interior pic's, and thanks!

The 4th pedestal chair is not in the boat right now. It can either mount behind the passenger seat or in the bow. When I am by myself I will probably take the 3rd chair out too and just keep the two arm chairs in for more room. 










Not a great shot of the bow area. I should of folded the top up and out of the way for a better pic. I'm 6'-4" and just able to stand under the top when it is up. There is a hatch, seat pad, and an anchor right up in the bow (hidden by my boat cover in the pic). Of course, the center part of the windshield opens to access the bow. 




Battery and 12 gallon portable tank are behind the vinyl flap (behind where I have the net stored).


----------



## richg99 (Jun 19, 2018)

Lookin' good. Go fishin'.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 19, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Lookin' good. Go fishin'.




Thanks Rich. Two of my sons are going to join me on Friday at Lake Berryessa. BTW, I will be showing them how to do a proper cleat hitch, thanks to you. Haha.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 19, 2018)

I love that boat! My 18' Bayrunner ran 32 yesterday with the 48 Evinrude so I'm glad they are par for speed. I took the same pic at 4500 rpm just yesterday. Probably 26 mph.


----------

